# Drinking with Calvin And Luther



## Scot (Jun 8, 2004)

Has anyone read this yet? If so, fill me in.

http://www.draughthorsepress.com/dhp/catalog/DrinkingWithCalvin/


----------



## JWJ (Jun 9, 2004)

I have not read this book. However, I have read many other resources, including directly from Luther and Calvin that tells how they love their beer. I remember reading how Luther made sure his stein was full before he prepared sermons and lectures. And how Calvin, when traveling, could not wait to taste each local towns brew.

Sound like a good book.


Jim


----------



## jfschultz (Jun 9, 2004)

[quote:85c993a3aa][i:85c993a3aa]Originally posted by JWJ[/i:85c993a3aa]
I have not read this book. However, I have read many other resources, including directly from Luther and Calvin that tells how they love their beer. I remember reading how Luther made sure his stein was full before he prepared sermons and lectures. And how Calvin, when traveling, could not wait to taste each local towns brew.

Sound like a good book.


Jim [/quote:85c993a3aa]

And how many of our churches &quot;welch&quot; on the Lords Supper?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 9, 2004)

*Related article*

To get an idea of the Jim West's writing style and similar content you may read an article here:

http://www.modernreformation.org/mr00/marapr/mr0002drinking.html


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Jun 9, 2004)

Scot,

I thought it was a good little book. I would recommend it. 

Mike


----------



## DanielC (Jun 15, 2004)

Luther had a beer mug with three circles inside the mug at different levels - named &quot;Apostles Creed,&quot; &quot;10 Commandments,&quot; and &quot;Lord's Prayer.&quot; How cool is that? Whether then you eat or drink....

Someone please tell me I can drink beer with this man in heaven.

Calvin received quite a large amount of wine as part of his yearly pastoral SALARY. Thats a lost ecclesiastical heritage that needs to be revived if I've ever heard of one.

I'll be back in Eastern Europe in a couple days and will make sure I drink their 40 cent beer in honor of these great men.

Daniel
Ps. 104:14-15,24


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 6, 2004)

This is an [b:3a6fb06246]excellent[/b:3a6fb06246] book and worthy of widespread circulation in the Christian Church today. Highly recommended!


----------



## TertiumQuid (Jul 9, 2004)

[quote:531a377c94][i:531a377c94]Originally posted by JWJ[/i:531a377c94]
I have not read this book. However, I have read many other resources, including directly from Luther and Calvin that tells how they love their beer. I remember reading how Luther made sure his stein was full before he prepared sermons and lectures. And how Calvin, when traveling, could not wait to taste each local towns brew. [/quote:531a377c94]

Some of the worst in Catholic apologetics like to paint Luther as a drunkard (like O'Hare and Denifle). I did a big study negative on Catholic approaches to Luther: 

http://www.ntrmin.org/The Roman Catholic Understanding of Martin Luther 1.htm


I recall reading somewhere that there is actually no primary source documents ever documenting that Luther was a drunk, and there is nothing in the corpus of Luther's works ever admitting Luther was ever drunk. 

Luther actually spoke out against excess:

Sermon on Soberness and Moderation against Gluttony and Drunkenness, I Pet. 4:7-11, May 18, 1539 (LW 51:291)

Excerpts from this sermon are priceless:


[quote:531a377c94]
We ought to give thanks to God for providing us with food and drink and then besides, liberating us from the papacy, and feeding us with food and drink. If you are tired and downhearted, take a drink; but this does not mean being a pig and doing nothing but gorging and swilling.
[/quote:531a377c94]


[quote:531a377c94]
...Peter states the reason why it is necessary for us to be sober. Why? In order to be able to pray; and this is necessary because we have an adversary, the devil, ?who prowls around like a roaring lion, seeking someone to devour? [I Pet. 5:8]. 
[/quote:531a377c94]


[quote:531a377c94]
God does not forbid you to drink, as do the Turks; he permits you to drink wine and beer: he does not make a law of it. But do not make a pig of yourself; remain a human being. If you are a human being, then keep your human self-control.
[/quote:531a377c94]


[quote:531a377c94]
If you have been a pig, then stop being one. 
[/quote:531a377c94]

God Bless,
James Swan


----------

